# Mother treats child's diabetes with prayer



## Four (May 30, 2012)

http://newsok.com/jury-gives-mother-prison-time-in-death/article/3679118



> TULSA — A Tulsa County jury imposed a 2½-year prison sentence Friday night after convicting a woman of second-degree manslaughter in the diabetes-related death of her ailing son, whose treatment she believed relied upon spiritual means.
> 
> Prosecutors alleged that Susan Grady acted with “culpable negligence” toward 9-year-old Aaron Grady between June 2 and June 5, 2009, by not seeking medical treatment for him.
> Aaron died June 5, 2009, at his family’s Broken Arrow apartment from complications of diabetes mellitus.
> ...


----------



## atlashunter (May 30, 2012)

That is someone who really believes.


----------



## bullethead (May 30, 2012)

God's Will.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 30, 2012)

bullethead said:


> God's Will.



This is one of those gray areas. Was that child predestined to die? Was it his time or does God give us free will? I believe in the latter and blame the parents.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 30, 2012)

Four said:


> http://newsok.com/jury-gives-mother-prison-time-in-death/article/3679118


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 30, 2012)

The defense attorney should have gone with insanity. That seems much more fitting to the situation.


----------

